# +Problème de communication (erreur -9923) avec mon scanner Epson



## Zebrinha (16 Janvier 2020)

Hello à tous!

Sob snif... J'ai un problème de communication avec mon scanner-imprimante Epson XP-8600.
Il me dit précisément "erreur de communication -9923 "...
(Mon système: Mac mini, Mojave installé avec tablette Cintiq 24 pouces qui me sert d'écran)
Je suis allée voir chez Epson pour voir s'il y a des pistes... 
Sinon, google-est-ton-ami m'a suggéré de redémarrer le scanner-imprimante... mais euh... on fait ça comment? 
Dans les preferences système, je ne vois pas de piste pour m'éclairer...
(Mon logiciel utilisé pour scanner en AfinityPhoto.) L'imprimante a l'air de fonctionne normalement. 

J'ai installé mon scanner-imprimante avec fil car je me prenais la tête avec le wi-fi (je n'y suis pas arrivé alors j'ai laissé tomber). J'utilise mon imprimante -scanner des fois avec perplexité, (mon install date d'il y a 3 mois, je suis maline SAUF en informatique, bref, une fois de plus je suis devant ma bestiole, là et je ne suis comme un diplodocus devant une soucoupe volante...

Quelqu'un arriverait à éclairer ma torche?

Zebrinha


----------



## lepetitpiero (16 Janvier 2020)

Hum passage à Mojave depuis longtemps ou c'est récent ?

vérifie le driver au cas ou https://epson.com/Support/Printers/All-In-Ones/XP-Series/Epson-XP-8600/s/SPT_C11CH47201


----------



## Zebrinha (16 Janvier 2020)

Hello lepetitpiero

Merci de ta réponse!
Euh, j'ai tout installé avec Mojave (quand j'ai -acheté ordi, tablette  et scan-imprimante en octobre l'an dernier).
Que dois-je faire avec le lien que tu m'indique? Télécharger le driver qui correspond à Mac OS 10.14.6 (le mien à ce que dis "A propos de ce Mac)
(Excuse, ma génialité informatique se limite à "dessinez une pomme!")...

Zeb


----------



## mokuchley (17 Janvier 2020)

je viens juste d'avoir mon imprimante bloqué dans les preferences système=>imprimantes et scanner.
un support apple m'a indiqué de tout eteindre et redemarer, puis, d'aller dans la fenetre " imprimantes et scanner " colonne de gauche ( là ou s'inscrit l'image et le nom de l'imprimantes) => appuie sur la touche CTRL et cliquer dans la case; il faut qu'il soit inscrit " réinitialisation de ... "

j'ai trouvé l'idee ici =>reinitialiser scanner et imprimante


----------



## Zebrinha (17 Janvier 2020)

Hello mokuchley,
J'ai essayé de faire que tu dis... essayé je dis bien parce que je n'ai pas compris grand chose... 
D'abord mon imprimante refusait d'imprimer elle aussi (panique, j'avais absoooolument besoin d'imprimer pour bosser...
J'ai essayé d'être logique,
1. Ca fait un moment que l'imprimante me signale qu'il y a un nouveau firmware... j'ai toujours ignoré. Là du coup, je l'ai laissé s'installer.
2.  j'ai éteint l'imprimante, débranché. attendu un peu, rebranché.
3. J'ai essayé:  pref système---> touche Ctrl---> réinitialisé... et là mon imprimante scan a disparu .... 
4. J'ai essayé de la retrouver , de la renommer... (sais même plus comment j'ai fait...)
J'ai pu imprimer (sur ce coup là je suis sauvée!)

Pour scanner, j'y suis arrivée aussi... avec un peu de mal parce que mes repères ont changé (c'est différent d'avant)
Bon, une fois de plus j'ai riiiiiiiien compris 

Vos idées m'ont fait faire quelque chose et ça a réussi... Ouf!
Je peux bosser , c'est le principal!

Zeb vous salue!


----------



## Zebrinha (28 Février 2020)

Hello à tous!

Voilà que j'ai de nouveau cette erreur -9923 sur mon scanner! 

J'ai tenté de refaire comme précédemment:
Installer le nouveau firmware... , éteint, débranché, remarché l'imprimante-scan... pareil...

Dois-je refaire ce que tu cites plus haut @mokuchley ? 
Dois-je faire des mises à jour que le Mac me propose toutes les 5 mns ou presque? Je crains le passage à Catalina...

Moi fâchée, ce n'est pas fiable ce truc!  J'en viens à regretter mon vieux Mac... Il ne fallait pas Bac +42.000 pour comprendre... et à chaque fois ça me coince qiuand je bosse...! 

Zeb (dino grognon...)


----------



## Sly54 (28 Février 2020)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Je crains le passage à Catalina...


Répète après moi : 
je ne dois pas encore passer sous Catalina…
je ne dois pas encore passer sous Catalina…
je ne dois pas encore passer sous Catalina…
…


----------



## Zebrinha (28 Février 2020)

Hello Sly54!
Je note... je note.... je note....!!!


----------



## mokuchley (28 Février 2020)

avez vous changez de box ou de reseau ?
avez vous changez de prise electrique ?

Assurez-vous que le câble d'alimentation de l'imprimante est connecté directement à une prise secteur, et non pas par le biais d'un parasurtenseur ou d'une multiprise.

debrancher et rebrancher le cable USB.Si c'est possible testé votre cable USB avec un autre appareil

Creer une nouvelle session, pour ce faire aller dans "preferences système"=>utilisateur et groupe=>colone de gauche=cliquer sur le " + "=>renseigner la fenetre surgissante....n'oublier pas de mettre le mot de passe de côté

Là , j'ai un trouble de la mémoire , pour avoir affiché dans le menu du haut, les noms des sessions !!!car s'est facile d'emploie pour passer d'une session a une autre

si dans cette autre session , ça marche ; c'est que votre session, dans les preferences de l'imprimantes,est bancal......ce qui est radical, c'est de reinitialiser MACOS

avant cela tenter les trois reset :vous suivez les indications ecrites dans le support d'apple
reset PRAM => https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204063
pouvez vous allez dans le menu pomme et dans "a propos de ce mac" ; vous donnez les info sur le forum; vous pouvez faire une copie d'ecran ( cmd + maj +4 )=> utiliser le menu du forum, icone ajouter une image

il y a encore d'autre chose a faire, on en garde pour plus tard, pour ne pas vous innonder d'informations/informatiques


----------



## Zebrinha (28 Février 2020)

Hello mokuchley

Merci de votre réponse!
Bon, dans l'ordre:
Je n'ai changé ni de box, ni de prise électrique.

1. Ma prise d'imprimante est branchée sur un onduleur (branché sur le secteur). Ca va ou pas? (tout le reste fonctionne très bien)
Si je branche l'imprimante sur le secteur, je ne pourrai plus brancher la prise usb (je n'ai pas d'autre prise électrique disponible à côté... 

2. Debrancher et rebrancher la prise usb, j'ai déjà fait... je peux refaire... J'ai déjà débranché le tout (électricité + usb), ça n' a pas servi...



mokuchley a dit:


> Creer une nouvelle session, pour ce faire aller dans "preferences système"=>utilisateur et groupe=>colone de gauche=cliquer sur le " + "=>renseigner la fenetre surgissante....n'oublier pas de mettre le mot de passe de côté
> 
> Là , j'ai un trouble de la mémoire , pour avoir affiché dans le menu du haut, les noms des sessions !!!car s'est facile d'emploie pour passer d'une session a une autre


Là, je ne comprends pas bien (je ne suis pas douée...)
Que dois-je mettre dans la fenêtre qui apparait après pref système --> utilisateurs groupe --> colonne de gauche cliquer? 
Qu'est-ce qu'il y a avec le mot de passe? (je fais mon mot de passe pour changer quelque chose, c'est ça? 

Je ne comprends pas ce que cela fait? Je crée une session? Je crée un nouvel utilisateur? 

Pardon, je nage dans la choucroute... (c'est bon avec du dino, ça la choucroute?)
Zeb


----------



## Zebrinha (28 Février 2020)

Hello bis!

Euh... j'hallucine! 
A tout hasard, je re-essaie de scanner un dessin... et là, le scanner me le fait sans discuter... sans message d'erreur... c'est quoi le truc? 

La seule chose qui a changé, entre les tentatives précédentes et maintenant, c'est que mon ordi est resté "activité suspendue" pendant 3 ou 4 heures et qu'en le réveillant, il m'a demandé mon code... 
(Je suis aussi allée voir Pref système--> utilisateurs et groupes--> j'ai regardé comment déverrouiller le cadenas, mais rien d'autre.pas d'autre changement. (Suite à le lecture de la réponse pour essayer de comprendre...)

Zeb (la dino était déjà bien larguée avant, là j'ai encore perdu des années lumières ...!)


----------



## mokuchley (29 Février 2020)

maintenant que cela marche; allez sur les preferences système => imprimantes /scanner => voyez vous l'image dans la colonne de gauche.......sinon cliquer sur l'image et appuyer sur la touche CTRL

est-ce que votre macmini est de 2018 ? ce qui induit qu'il a une puce T2 et dans ces cas là, les reponses diffères

l'idée général s'est que vous avez un faux contact quelque part ?

essayer de changer de cable USB
Brancher votre macmini et votre scanner dans une autre pièce?

faite un reset PRAM =>






vous devez garder les doigts enfoncés et attendre 5 sonnerie

j'ai besoin de connaitre quel est votre macmini ?
faites une copie(cmd+shift+4 ) dans "a propos de ce mac"
cliquer sur l'icone image pour l'incorporé dans votre pos


----------



## Sly54 (29 Février 2020)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Zeb (la dino était déjà bien larguée avant, là j'ai encore perdu des années lumières ...!)


Tu veux dire que tu t'es… éloignée de nous ?


----------



## Zebrinha (6 Juin 2020)

Hello la compagnie!

Baaaaan, de nouveau une erreur (la même! )
Je lis et relis ce que me dis  @mokuchley  que je viens de voir... (je voulais relire la solution proposée quelques temps plus tôt...)


mokuchley a dit:


> maintenant que cela marche; allez sur les preferences système => imprimantes /scanner => voyez vous l'image dans la colonne de gauche.......sinon cliquer sur l'image et appuyer sur la touche CTRL


Euh, l'imprimante scanner est bien là... et deux fois! (zut, un soucis du début quand je cafouillais entre le câble USB et le WiFi...)



mokuchley a dit:


> j'ai besoin de connaitre quel est votre macmini ?
> faites une copie(cmd+shift+4 ) dans "a propos de ce mac"



Voilà la référence du Mac...



Sly54 a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu t'es… éloignée de nous ?


Va savoir... l'univers est en expansion parait-il... Sais pas si un trou noir m'a absorbée avec mon malheureux silex taillé...

Bon, je vais commencer par "pas trop dur pour un homo sapiens anti-ordinatorius", je éteindre, débrancher  et rebrancher le scanner...

Zeb (et son silex)


----------



## Zebrinha (6 Juin 2020)

Re! 
J'ai testé avec un nouveau cable (ou plutôt le cable de mon ancien scanner de la même marque...)
Et je vois que le prise a un mal fou a se glisser dans l'arrière du scanner et ça bouge un peu... Ca a fonctionné une fois... puis plus, puis re... (entre chaque fois j'ai éteins l'mpirmante-scanner) et rallumé... )

Donc le faux contact dont vous parlez @mokuchley  est plus que probable! (Et cette prise qui ne tient pas, on dirait que c'est fait exprès!)
(Nan, que personne ne me parle du Wifi, lui et moi on est fâchés!)

Bonsoir et bon dimanche!
Zeb (Ooooh, une pierre polie... c'est nouveau ça!)


----------

